# ComDrvS7 V6.2: Kommunikationstreiber mit Backup- und Restorefunktionen für S7-300/400



## WeissT (7 Mai 2012)

*ComDrvS7 V6.2: 
Kommunikationstreiber mit Backup- und Restorefunktionen für S7-300/400 sowie Anbindung an S7-1200 und LOGO!

*ComDrvS7 ist ein Kommunikationstreiber für SPSen der Systeme S7-300/400, VIPA 100V, VIPA 200V, VIPA 300S, S7-1200 und LOGO! (ab 0BA7). Die DLL von ComDrvS7 kann in die Programmiersprachen C++, C#, VB, VB.Net, Delphi, LabView eingebunden und verwendet werden. Für LabView sind spezielle VIs vorhanden. 

Der Treiber wird seit über 12 Jahren in unzähligen Applikationen verwendet und ist nun in der Version 6.2 erschienen.

Neu ist dabei die Möglichkeit, in der Extended-Version einen vollständigen Backup und Restore einer S7-300/400 (und den VIPA-CPUs) durchzuführen.
Des Weiteren wird eine MICRO-Version angeboten, bei welcher der Zugriff auf eine LOGO! (ab 0BA7) und S7-1200 möglich ist.

*ComDrvS7 Extended
*
Mit der Extended-Variante von ComDrvS7 haben Sie die Möglichkeit alle Anwenderbausteine und die Hardwarekonfiguration aus einer S7-300/400 (und den VIPA-CPUs) zu laden und in einer WLD-Datei abzulegen (Backup). Ebenso können mit ComDrvS7 Extended die Bausteine aus einer WLD-Datei geladen und in eine CPU übertragen werden (Restore).Diese WLD-Dateien können von allen gängigen S7-Programmiersystemen (z.B. SIMATIC-Manager, TIA-Portal, WinSPS-S7, usw.) sowohl erzeugt als auch ausgelesen werden. 

Mit ComDrvS7 Extended haben Entwickler die Möglichkeit, in eigenen Aplikationen eine Backup- und Restorefunktionalität für S7-300/400 und VIPA-Systeme zu realisieren.
Endkunden können beispielsweise Änderungen des SPS-Programms in die S7-300/400 einspielen, ohne dass eine Programmiersoftware vorhanden ist.
Datenbausteine können aus der SPS geladen und auf dem PC archiviert werden.
Rezeptdaten in DBs können auf dem PC gespeichert und bei Bedarf in die CPU übertragen werden.
Zusätzlich sind in der Extended-Version von ComDrvS7 Funktionen enthalten, mit denen die vorhandenen Bausteine in der CPU ermittelt und Bausteine in der CPU gelöscht werden können.

*ComDrvS7 Micro für S7-1200 und LOGO!
*
Mit der MICRO-Variante von ComDrvS7 können Operanden in den Steuerungssystemen S7-1200 und LOGO! (ab 0BA7) gelesen und beschrieben werden. Die Verbindung zu diesen Steuerungssystemen wird über Ethernet hergestellt. Dabei sind keine Adapter oder Umsetzer notwendig. Bei einer LOGO! können auch die Operanden im erweiterten V-Bereich (z.B. analoge\digitale Netzwerkeingänge und Ausgänge) gelesen und beschrieben werden.

Weitere Infos sowie eine voll funktionsfähige Demo erhalten Sie unter:
www.winplc7.com/AnzeigenWerbung/LinkId.php?LinkId=50.3

MHJ-Software
Albert-Einstein-Str.101
75015 Bretten
www.mhj.de


----------

